# Valley of Islands



## Eddieblz (Jun 15, 2013)

Here is a first version of this one. I don't really like how the sky came out. I'm doing this on layers to add depth.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I like the sky a lot actually. The islands floating in the air kind of remind me of broccoli, but that's just me.


----------



## Eddieblz (Jun 15, 2013)

Dang Terry! Now I won't be able to work on this one any more because I'll be laughing to hard.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Terry, I literally had to go back and take a second look at the art after your post, just to see if I saw broccoli too.  I'm thinking turnip greens instead. 

I like the sky, but it seems such a contrast to the rest of the artwork, but that may have been the plan.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I find The color contrast of the sky appealing. I do see what you mean though there is a style/texture kind of contrast...but it works for me. I really like it.


----------



## Eddieblz (Jun 15, 2013)

Here's the floating Broccoli and turnip green landscape finished. Had to do the sky this way. Anything else would have been just to common.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

OH YEAH...Now the sky looks great. I changed my mind the islands are now green mushrooms and not broccoli.

All kidding aside the picture is great.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

I really studied it this time, and I love it  

The floating islands make me think of the movie Avatar...great concept.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

I agree - this is a great concept and I like it a lot!


----------

